# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Маньяна :)

## Dimitri

Что такое "маньяна"? :))

----------


## basurero

ma

----------


## basurero

Также, иногда это слово значит "утро"

----------


## Dimitri

понятно, сенкс =)

----------


## basurero

Пожалуйста.  
Кстати, ты что, не собираешься воевать с Ливаном?

----------


## Dimitri

> Пожалуйста.  
> Кстати, ты что, не собираешься воевать с Ливаном?

 Тут на выходные домой отпускают :)

----------


## marcotulio

> Также, иногда это слово значит "утро"

 Excelente basurero, y pongo este ejemplo: 
Ma

----------

